# Replacing helmet after crash.



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

I had a little crash on the trail yesterday. Luckily enough, I was able to keep riding, finish, and then redo the section. I caught a lite too much air, found myself off the trail, put the bike down and 
tumbled into a tree with no give--hit shoulder, and then head. My helmet is about a year old, first wreck and no cracks. I did hit hard enough to feel dizzy for a few seconds though. Should I replace the helmet? If it wasn't for the helmet it probably would have been quite serious.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Kennythevamp said:


> I did hit hard enough to feel dizzy for a few seconds though. Should I replace the helmet? If it wasn't for the helmet it probably would have been quite serious.


That's the marker. You felt it in your head, your helmet is done. A year is a pretty good life for a helmet.
Unless your brain isn't worth the price of a replacement.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm sure some people are going to say yes you should replace it... but If there is no visible damage to the outside, or inside of the helmet I would keep riding it (unless you are wanting a new helmet anyways)... also you should take into account how hard the impact was. Only you know for sure.

The helmet I wear now is about 160 bucks... If I replaced it every time my head hit something I would be quite poor, lol.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Joules said:


> That's the marker. You felt it in your head, your helmet is done. A year is a pretty good life for a helmet.
> Unless your brain isn't worth the price of a replacement.


You're right. Going to start shopping now. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm generally not rushing out to buy a new helmet everytime mine gets a mark or touches something, but if you hit your head hard it's time to replace it. The helmet works by compressing and absorbing energy. It doesn't have to crack to be ineffective next crash in that location.

Some companies have a crash replacement deal where you get a new helmet cheaper within a certain time period after purchase. Might be worth visiting the company's website.

I'm glad you didn't get hurt worse.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

Good sale: https://www.evo.com/outlet/helmets/...MIoZaBo6aS3QIVWYGzCh0CHgTBEAQYASABEgK_yfD_BwE


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

2nd the 'replace it' calls above.

I've replaced mine for what was likely a much lesser impact (went otb, and the bike went upside dow with the top tube landing squarely on my head/helmet.) As stated before, a helmet's condition can't be judged based on appearances alone. Once EPS is impacted, that's it, and that impacted area will not provide the same protection on subsequent hits. 

It's quite possible the impact wasn't enough to actually be an issue in the future, but there's no way to know without destructive dissection of the helmet, so chalk it up to the helmet doing its job and get shopping.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

vikb said:


> Some companies have a crash replacement deal where you get a new helmet cheaper within a certain time period after purchase. Might be worth visiting the company's website.
> 
> I'm glad you didn't get hurt worse.


Thank you. I just sent Troy Lee Designs an email asking if they offer such a deal. I saw they do testing too, do that's an option.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Kennythevamp said:


> Thank you. I just sent Troy Lee Designs an email asking if they offer such a deal. I saw they do testing too, do that's an option.


https://shop.troyleedesigns.com/pdf/manual_air_helmet.pdf

Guessing the same applies to all their helmets, but as seems typical, they offer 30% off of MSRP on a replacement. Could be worth it for some brands/models, but often retail is already around that level of discount vs. MSRP, so it may just be a wash (with added process.)


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I would replace it, I was in a similar situation recently and it was an easy decision for me to replace the helmet over risking injury next time that I smack my melon. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have no idea what you should do, but based on your description, if it were me, I wouldn't replace it.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

You got up and walked away. I've dented, cracked and split helmets. Replace as needed.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

I tend to call bullshit on the 'there are microscopic fractures' or whatever camp. Sure, a plastic shell could compress and compromise some of the foam without being super obvious.

But I don't buy that you're going to do anything to a typical half-shell (i.e. one piece of foam with a coating on the outside) that a visual inspection will not find. My helmet has plenty of scrapes and has taken a lot of minor hits during falls. I'm fine with it.

That said...OP, it sounds like you got your bell rung, which has never happened to me on a bike. I might just err on the 'replace it' side on this one.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

phuchmileif said:


> But I don't buy that you're going to do anything to a typical half-shell (i.e. one piece of foam with a coating on the outside) that a visual inspection will not find. My helmet has plenty of scrapes and has taken a lot of minor hits during falls. I'm fine with it.
> 
> That said...OP, it sounds like you got your bell rung, which has never happened to me on a bike. I might just err on the 'replace it' side on this one.


Yeah, that's my line of thinking. I've went over the bars and tumbled but never had a direct blow until now. My head is even a little sore and it's been about 18 hours or so. Nice to know the helmet did its job though.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Kennythevamp said:


> Yeah, that's my line of thinking. I've went over the bars and tumbled but never had a direct blow until now. My head is even a little sore and it's been about 18 hours or so. Nice to know the helmet did its job though.


From all your descriptions, and you yourself saying you hit your head pr tty hard, id replace. Id say still use the helmet until u get a new one, but id look for a new one.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Joules said:


> That's the marker. You felt it in your head, your helmet is done. A year is a pretty good life for a helmet.
> Unless your brain isn't worth the price of a replacement.


Does that guideline apply to a DH rated helmet too (Fox Proframe)? I smacked down and the shell is dented but there are no visible cracks in the foam. I didn't get a headache or feel dizzy but I did get a goose egg on my temple.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

Just to put this out there ... Bontrager has a full crash replacement within a year of purchase on their helmets. Just keep the receipt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Darwin says keep wearing it. Gotta thin the gene pool somehow.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Redacted.


----------



## PUGlife (Apr 23, 2018)

Unless you see damage after carefully inspecting the helmet I'd say keep using it. In my first year of riding mountain bikes I took a LOT of hard spills onto my head. I mean like a fractured collar bone and two other incidents of breaking ribs all involving OTB into my head and torso at speed. That was on a Troy Lee A1 helmet and after all those I pulled the liner out and checked the shell and foam and no discernible damage. Just keep riding the helmet, it's probably find.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

PUGlife said:


> Unless you see damage after carefully inspecting the helmet I'd say keep using it. In my first year of riding mountain bikes I took a LOT of hard spills onto my head. I mean like a fractured collar bone and two other incidents of breaking ribs all involving OTB into my head and torso at speed. That was on a Troy Lee A1 helmet and after all those I pulled the liner out and checked the shell and foam and no discernible damage. Just keep riding the helmet, it's probably find.


Trust the guy who admits to taking a lot of hits to the head. :lol:


----------

